# Wendtii flowered....now which one is it LOL



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

This was sold to me by Charley some time ago as a wendtii Mi Oya, however, there is reason to believe that it might not be. Can anybody ID it?

Click on the pics for uncompressed images







...and the flower 





a couple submersed growth pics









a bad pic, but you can see it submersed in the background


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats great! Excellent pics! As to the ID....I have no idea.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks exactly like my Crypt wendti flowers. It is strange, why do some of them grow flowers underwater? Mine had a ton of flowers.... i dont get it, will it get seeded underwater?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It looks like wendtii to me, probably a green or red one from the looks of the inflorescence. Regardless of what it is, congratulations on the inflorescence!

Best,
Phil


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks


Given the reds and browns of submersed growth, I have to rule out wendtii green.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The flower looks similar to the various wendtii flowers shown on Jan Bastmeijer's pages. If all your pictures are of the same cultivar, it certainly shows the famous wendtii variability due to growth condtions. I have a variety that is even browner when submersed---a dark chocolate brown on top and a dark red underneath. I got it as the "red" wendtii. I notice that the above plant does not have red underneath. Emersed it looks just like a wendtii I have that is very different submersed. 

I think the best way to differentiate vareities is to grow them submersed.


----------

